# motor lathe..how many volts to operate?



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

how many volts should i run off my charger to operate a motor lathe?


----------



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

2v...............................


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

2 volts?, is that the norm? for some reason i thought it was about 4.


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

it's more personal prefrence... i do 2.5v


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## RACERX1 (Nov 15, 2004)

In The Manual For A Cobra Lathe It Says You Can Use A 4cell Pack Or 5 Volts And Not To Go Over 5 Volts. I Have Been Converting Computer Power Supplys To Run Lathes They Work Great And Are Cheaper Than A Charger.

Racerx1
Ray C.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

It depends on the motor used, the type of lathe (due to effective gear ratios related to pully size, etc..) and probably other factors. I used around 2 volts as well on my lathe... Actualy I would adjust it bye eye and/or feel. I used a old Tekin 'dyno' as a variable voltae supply...


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Tony-

I use 5V with my integy xipp lathe and diamond bit. Play around with the voltages and see what gives you the best finish, use a micrometer or caliper to be sure its cutting true-measure both ends on the comm.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

I currently use an old PC power supply to power my Cobra lathe... The drive motor is a stock armature (old solid stack arm) in an old mod can set at zero degrees. Honestly, I think 5v is a little too high for my setup -- I'm looking to find a convenient way to get the voltage lower, around 3-4 volts should be about right. I guess maybe I should get one of those econo semi-dyno thingies like Integy (?) sells, and use it to power the lathe...?


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

Tom,
Some of the newer computer power supplies have a 3.3v output also. You may want to try that. The computer power supply I use has outputs of 12v, 5v and 3.3v. I use the 3.3v to break in brushes on mod motors. 

Personally I use 12v to power my lathe, but I use a 60t lathe motor.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

tfrahm- thats what I use (integy dyno). Its great for lathes and motor break-ins. I also use it for my tire truer. I'm not too sure its good for anything else though!


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

well i tried a 4 cell pack and it seemed to be spinning way to fast, so i will try 2, 2.5 volts, 

thx


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

On my hudy I run at 4-4.5 volts


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

at the very top of this page click on hobby shopper.

go to solder / fans
there is a 12volt lathe motor. i use one of these and just plug into my 12volt power supply.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

A 55 turn Motor in lathe works well on 4.5 to 5.0 volts. If using a stock motor 27 turn 2 volts is all you will need.


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

well voltage adjustment is not a problem for me, i have one of those chargers which has a motor break in feature, just wasnt sure what voltage to use


----------



## DLM (Mar 10, 2004)

*How much voltage to run lathe*

I use 3 cells which equals a little over 4 volts on a Cobra.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

If your slave motor is a stock motor 2-2.5 volts is all you need. I have a Hudy lathe with the Hudy slave motor & run it at 4.8 volts. If you buy a slave motor, it should tell you in the paper work what to run it at.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

since i dont cut at the track.. i use 4 2400 cells. standard -cheapo -no -more -shrink -wrap- used -to -be -my -matched -pack -no -more now type cells.
seems to be enough juice for me to get a couple of cuts going.
also use my T30 motor break in if needed.


----------



## dmd746 (Jan 25, 2004)

My cobra works well at 3.8 volts on my pulsar comp charger.


----------

